# Graphic Card for GenuineIntel 850GB



## PrinceHeart (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello to All,

Presently i have GenuineIntel 850GB motherboard with PIV 1.3 GHz 256 RDRAM memory and bought a new graphic card NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000/4X.(before i had Savage4 16MB, which is not compatible for WINXP Pro cause it doesn't got any drivers for WINXP)

This graphic card doesn't seems to be compatible with my dual-boot of WIN98SE and WINXP Pro. I am playing Rollar Coaster Tycoon3, after a couple of hours the games hangs up and if i don't save it beforehand, my whole work is gone...  

*Kindly someone help me with suggestion of a good graphic card for my PC+gaming use which will be compatible with the motherboard also. If there is any tweak or something that im missing.. kindly help me out here.*

regards


----------



## borg (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you check for the drivers online. Its highly unlikely that there won't be drivers for Xp.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 24, 2005)

*RE:BORG*

Hi "borg",

I have graphic from S3 INC. Savage4(8.10.14) which is build before WINXP. I even called S3 in thailand asking for the drivers. A sales representative told me they don't give support for this model and the winxp drivers are not build since this model was closed before winxp comes in market. He also told me some websites where i can try to find some drivers, but that was of no use.

But I want to use WINXP also, so the only option i had that time is to disable the graphic card for winxp, but when i went online browsing websites or watch any movie or video files on winxp, its not anywhere near to good visuals.

At present I have NVIDIA GeForce MX 4000 which i got it from a vendor who is also a friend of mine, so i can keep it for few days and test it, whose drivers are updated for win98 and winXP both as of Nov`04. But as i said before, this card hangs while playing games, which means this card is not compatible with the motherboard.

So..now - what i need is a good graphic card which will be compatible with the Intel 850 GB motherboard. That friend/vendor told me about GeForce FX 5200 would be compatible, but I want to have a professional view on that yet before buying that card since this friend doesn't know lots about graphics.

So if you or anyone can help/suggest me any good graphic card that i can use with the motherboard i got for playing high-def games as well as regular PC use for watching movies/online surfing/using 3DMAX/FlashMX, would be GREATLY appreciated.

thanks


----------



## borg (Jan 24, 2005)

So basically you are looking for a good graphics card. Well my friend, graphics card is one demon which will gobble up all the money u throw at it & still not be satisfied. What I mean to say is that if u want to buy a gfx card, u have first decide how much u want to spend on it cause there is simply no limit on what u can spend. There are gfx cards available for high as Rs. 45000/- & even more. So first decide what u will be using it for & more importantly, how much u are willing to spend. Post this critical peice of info & God willing, we will help u. Infact, I am myself looking to buy a gfx card. I have another thread in this very section- "Asus 9550 vs 5700 le" orsomething like that. Also a lot of users have posted this very same topic upteen no. of times. Why don't u run a search?.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 25, 2005)

*RE:Borg*

Hi again,

Thanks for looking out for my reply. And I have been doing some search on this forum about graphic cards and i have seen lots and lots of threads.

I have been using my PC since 2001 and its ALL GOOD and LOYAL to me ever since. The fact was - I got all boxed packed items opened infront of me when my friend assembled it. After all these years..I thought why not get some use of my PC in playing PC games. And then .. I got stuck and need to upgrade the hardwares, and I am sure after 4-5 yrs or so.. my PC will be just PRICELESS ...if you know what I mean.

The thing is ... on my priority list..

1st - A Graphic Card which is 100% or near-about compatible with Intel 850GB motherboard.
2nd - The cost of that graphic card should not cross INR 6000.00 more or less.

I am sure you or/and many others can now give me some suggestions based on my spending limits.

Call me a FOOL or not - I spend INR 180000.00 on my bundled PC in Dec`01 with Intel 850GB motherboard/ PIV 1.3 GHz/ 256 RDRAM/ LG 17'' Flatron Monitor/ DVDROM/ IOMEGA DVD writter/ Laserjet Printer/ Wireless Surround Speakers and the rest regular mouse/keyboard/external modem/UPS and stuffs.  :roll: 
And now those things can be bundled together with around INR 30000.00 to INR 40000.00 even with more advance features. sheeshhh !!!

TIME is stronger than anyone ay.

So well.. I hope i will get help regarding this, as i urgently need to fix this hardware upgrade.

regards


----------



## borg (Jan 25, 2005)

Try the Asus A 9550 GE . It costs appox. Rs. 5500/- . You can check out the reviews of this card on 

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=54050

I think this should be good for you. It offers full directX 9 functionality. Was thinking of getting this myself also.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 25, 2005)

Well Too Many Graphic Card Queries Chunkin Up Now 8) 

Lets See 6k Will Get Ya Many But If U extend It Just a little bit more Than Will Get a Powercolor Ati Radeon 9600Pro At 6.5k (May Be Even 6k) or 9600Xt Which can be Around 7k......This card is a Better Buy Than The 9550GE Caue This Card Delivers Unplayable Frame Rates at High Doom 3 Settings Whereas The 9600Pro and Xt Have a better Edge Over this card  Posting Playable Frame rates For Doom 3 At Rather Higher Setting (26.7Fps In 1,024x768 With AA Off and 8X AF)......Rest The Geforce which i Wouldnt Recommend Is The Fx5200 Is Okay For Normal Gaming At Low Game Settings @2k


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 25, 2005)

*RE:allwyndlima*

Hello "borg" and "allwyndlima" and others.

I got Intel 850GB motherboard with 4X AGP slot. 2 HDD for 40GB each running WIN98SE and WINXPPro SP2 on each of them as dual boot.

For Ati Radeon 9600
Operating Systems Support 
WindowsÂ® XP 
WindowsÂ® 2000 
WindowsÂ® Me 

As by borg's 9550 - is taken over by 9600 by allwyndlima, but it doesn't support win98. Can't find supporting OS for 9550 on ATI website even.

When it comes to - how much i can spend - the truth is - it all depends on the reviews and popularity and compatibility, since I haven't used any of these cards myself to put my own review. 

As I got 2 OS - I don't want to reformat 80 GB of HDD just to put a new graphic card in(since winXP puts restore files in every partition I must format the whole HDD inorder to use its full 80 GB).

So..Im still confuse. Still reading posts and searched yahoo.com.
Digit should have a jave based chat system so users who are online can talk with other users. Will be good for exchanging ideas and GREAT way to communicate without wasting any time.   

Well.. about my case - got some stuffs i still have to maintain.
1. win98se and winxp pro sp2
2. intel 850gb motherboard
3. cost of graphic card should not cross 6-7k (well - i have raised it)
4. A good online store(indian) where i can buy the graphic card with my UTI bank account   

Or i can just take all this out of my mind and start saving money for my new PC for 2006-07.

I tried baazee.com also - but don't wanna buy and then found out - that its not compatible with the motherboard i got. Then I can't return it either. So no harm finding things out before investing 6-7k. And specially from pros from this forum. I always trusted indian minds(great minds).

Well...im stuck here . plx help me out....   

thankz


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 25, 2005)

and btw ...I just found out FX 5200 128DDR 8XAGP costing me Rs.4200/- in my city through a local vendor who gets these cards from Mumbai.

So as i can see with my Intel 850GB motherboard 4X AGP - either GeForce 4/5/6 or whatever or Radeon 9000+ card which should comes around 6-7k rite ?

waiting for some replies to my post.

regards


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 26, 2005)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> and btw ...I just found out FX 5200 128DDR 8XAGP costing me Rs.4200/- in my city through a local vendor who gets these cards from Mumbai.
> 
> So as i can see with my Intel 850GB motherboard 4X AGP - either GeForce 4/5/6 or whatever or Radeon 9000+ card which should comes around 6-7k rite ?
> 
> ...



A piece of advice avoid the fx5200 series altogether, go for the ATi 9XXX series;from which i guess only the 9600non pro falls under your budget of 7k,since it costs 6.5k.  The 9600np is compatible with AGP 4x (1.5v) bus.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 27, 2005)

*RE:blade_runner*

Hi blade_runner,

OK, I have decided i can reformat 80 GB of HDD and remove the WIN98SE and put ONLY WINXP Pro SP2 as ATI RADEON 9600 series doesn't support win98.

And the motherboard I got(Intel 850GB) only supports 2X/4X so - ati radeon 9600 128MB 4X costing around 6.5k will be best to solve my purpose.

Again .. if you know any other advance card over ati radeon 9600 128 MB - costing more - kindly give me the approx prices and the card names. There is no harm to know more(with your help ofcourse).

And kindly do tell me from where i can buy this card on the net. And where to get this (S-Video to Composite Adapter) to connect my SONY WEGA 29'' Flat TV so that i can watch movies and play games on TV and what price also plz. In my city - this card and the adapter is not available and no way it will be, for a long time.


regards


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: RE:blade_runner*



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Hi blade_runner,
> 
> OK, I have decided i can reformat 80 GB of HDD and remove the WIN98SE and put ONLY WINXP Pro SP2 as ATI RADEON 9600 series doesn't support win98.
> 
> ...


Well there are a lot of cards that are lot "advanced" or technically superior over the 9600pro like the 9600XT, 9800SE, 9800 pro, 9800XT, 6600GT, 6800 NU/GT/Ultra. But with feature sets and performance the prices go up, the Nvidia Geforce 6800Ultra can set u back by almost 34k. My 9800 pro came with a adapter, first chk out the bundled accessories with your card. If u r lucky then you might get a adapter if not i s'pose u cud buy on lamington rd or some electrical shop.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 27, 2005)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> and btw ...I just found out FX 5200 128DDR 8XAGP costing me Rs.4200/- in my city through a local vendor who gets these cards from Mumbai.



Hmmm Now One Vendor At My Place Said The XFX Geforce Fx5200 128MB DDr 8X Agp Sold For Around 3.5k With 3 Year Onsite Warranty......Guess That too is a bit high......Cause One of My Other Friend Had That Card for Around 2k From Lamington Road.......The Card Sucks For Higher Games Its Dosent Even Run Prince Of Persia:The Warrior Within It Seems  

So Forget Nvidia 5 Series and Adopt The ATi 9xxx Series  

Btw The 9600 Has Lots of Succeors Above It......The Xt Being The Top Notch For It and The 9800pro and Xt Retail at much higher prices thus makin em difficult for ur 6.5k budget (9800pro can Be somewhere around 14k But Is worth Every Penny of it )

@Blade.....Man Does The 6600 and the 6800 Cost a Mammoth Or What  
Btw This Cards Arent Much affordable By All right now so Outta The question for Recommendation For This Dude


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 28, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @Blade.....Man Does The 6600 and the 6800 Cost a Mammoth Or What
> Btw This Cards Arent Much affordable By All right now so Outta The question for Recommendation For This Dude



I know mate but he said he wud like some xtra knowledge  ! he just wanted them listed....................


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2005)

Well In that case let me list one more extra knowledge for him with the Ati Radeon X800 pro built on the 12 pipeline pixel processing architecture clocking at 475Mhz with GDDR3 interface (Oh yea not to forget the 256MB Vram With S-video,Vga And DVI-out) proves up a worthy enough competitor for The 6800 Gt retailing at a Whoopin 31k which only has A teeny weeny diff in frame rates compared to the 6800 Gt


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 29, 2005)

ok you 2 - that's enough already !! Don't be a TEASE.

I have wrote this on my "to-do list" after i won some money in playwin.
"A new system with IntelÂ® Desktop Board D925XEBC2, IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 Processor Extreme Edition supporting Hyper-Threading Technology and ATI Radeon X850 PRO." Or any more advance whatever comes in the market when i won that lottery. Till then, I am gonna be happy with cheap stuffs.

Thanks to all for help and suggestions. Greatly appreciated. I am planning to got for ATI Radeon 9600 Pro/XT for now. Looking for vendors. Wish me luck

Peace


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 29, 2005)

Lol PrinceHeartb Man Was That a tease from our side.......nahhhhhhhh  

Anyways wish ya luck man (both the lottery and the Ati Radeon inclusive  ) and plzz be generous enough to spend some amt if ya win that money via Play-Win to us for getting our share of hardware too mate.......Just kiddin  

Btw Blade Whats say man this guy had enough of our teasing part wanna stop here or Is there other mambo jambo stuff for him 8)


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 29, 2005)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> ok you 2 - that's enough already !! Don't be a TEASE.
> 
> I have wrote this on my "to-do list" after i won some money in playwin.
> "A new system with IntelÂ® Desktop Board D925XEBC2, IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4 Processor Extreme Edition supporting Hyper-Threading Technology and ATI Radeon X850 PRO." Or any more advance whatever comes in the market when i won that lottery. Till then, I am gonna be happy with cheap stuffs.
> ...


Seriously i wasnt pulling your leg 
Btw if u do win a lottery cud you ........umm spare me some cash  
Best of luck for the hunt btw !


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok guys,

here is the info i got till now:
cost in mumbai

club3d 9600np 128MB - 7000.00
club3d 9600pro 128MB - 8800.00

9800XT 256MB - 19900.00
well forget abt the 9800 series - i don't have that much money to put in a graphic card.
So what you guys think - which will be good for my purpose : the 9600np or the 9600pro ?

hoping to get some fast replied so i can start with the purchase.

peace


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 1, 2005)

Pro man Just The Pro all the way.......no thinkin abt it


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi If you are looking for a graphics card I suggest you go for a FX 5200 256 MB DDR3 RAM with an in-built TV Tuner card for about 4800-5000 otherwise you may also consider saving your money and upgrading your comp to a PCI-X card after about 3-4 yrs. Bye.


----------

